

Ask HN: How to actually build a multidisciplinary career by self-study? - hotshot

Traditional education is dying, I need help on how to actually build a multi-disciplinary self study curriculum
======
chanachor
Depends on the disciplines you want to put together since courses, projects,
and activities will vary significantly based on the combination.

Also the level at which you want to develop this curriculum (e.g. Undergrad,
Masters etc).

I would also consider what you want as the end goal coming out after the self-
study is completed? a degree? certification? These can all be factors on how
robust your program will / will not be.

Can you give more guidance on what you are looking to develop?

------
walterbell
From other humans: learn by doing by joining at least two communities of doers
with open docs and a formal mechanism for good work to be identified and
promoted.

------
joeclark77
"Multidisciplinary" means two different disciplines side-by-side. You could be
a computer programmer and also a salesman, for example. "Transdisciplinary" or
"interdiscipinary" means combining tools without regard for disciplinary
boundaries. If you've ever read _The Lean Startup_ you can see how computing
and sales might be combined into one problem-solving method as opposed to
being two separate functions that just happen to be done by one person.

The key to the latter is to have _an interesting problem to solve_ and then
look for methods, rather than starting with a couple of methods and then
looking for a problem. So my advice to you is, figure out what problem or
opportunity you want to work on. Then look for tools in any discipline that
will help you.

